# 8 month old chewing the wall



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley has one corner that he liked to chew on, no matter what we did he wouldn't stop. I bought bitter apple and sprayed that wall, he stopped  about every 5 days or so I give it another squirt just to be safe.
Good luck


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Yup. Bitter apple is my go-to. That and something appealing that's okay to chew on.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Give him a mitre saw and put him to work.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

crate crate crate


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> Give him a mitre saw and put him to work.


LOL!


But I agree with the crate.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Shalva said:


> crate crate crate


I agree...an 8 month old puppy is way too young IMO to leave alone anywhere without constant supervision.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I have had 8 mos. olds who are fine out loose in the house and I have had 8 mos. olds who are not trustworthy and I have have 8 year olds who are not trustworthy... it all depends on the dog but this is not good for your house OR for the puppy....


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max chewed some baseboard and drywall when he was teething. We tried bitter apple, but it had no effect. A paste made with cayenne pepper was effective, but had to be reapplied every couple weeks. Once the teething was over, no more damage.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree - crating and Bitter Apple!


----------



## Gold Digger (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I guess he will have to remain in the crate...I just want him to have more room to move around! Is there an average age when he should stop being destructive?


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

As Shalva alluded to, some dogs never do. If they are bored they will chew, if they have excess energy they will chew. I would try again in 6 months.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Rose chewed the baseboard in one spot in the hallway. Bitter Apple did not help much so we moved onto Bitter Yuck. That seemed to do the trick. We do semi-crate her in the hallway when we are away. Normally between 1.5 and 2.5 hours at a time.


----------

